# Ibanez vs. MusicMan



## ghostnote (Sep 14, 2016)

Thinking about a switch to ErnieBall/Sterling. Any experiences/comparisons?

This one looks and sounds tempting, it's also in the prestige price range:


----------



## lysander (Sep 14, 2016)

It's a very personal thing obviously, and you're probably the only one who can answer.

I can't comment on more recent Ibanez guitars, but in the early 2000's when I was playing a lot of guitar I tried a variety of Ibanez electrics from the cheapos to the top range and never found one I liked, to me they always sounded quite sterile and I didn't like the action.
A good friend of mine had a top of the range John Petrucci model and the build quality and action were shocking on it.
In contrast I like most Music man electrics ( though I've never tried their cheaper range ), and I believe they are on average much better quality instruments - though again I haven't tried any new guitars in 10 years.
I have a Music Man Axis Super Sport and I love it, it's such a joy to play and it's the best all around electric guitar I've ever owned. If I had to sell all my guitars, and in fact I've sold a lot of them over the years as I don't play much anymore ( too busy playing the piano ) it would be the last one and I would be really sad to see it go.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 14, 2016)

lysander said:


> can't comment on more recent Ibanez guitars, but in the early 2000's when I was playing a lot of guitar I tried a variety of Ibanez electrics from the cheapos to the top range and never found one I liked, to me they always sounded quite sterile and I didn't like the action.


Yes, that's exactly the problem that I have. I really like them clean (especially with dimarzios), but when it comes to distorted rythm playing or something soulful then they really lack body. The thin neck is also something that irritates me while playing. The MusicMan version of the Lukather really sounds sweet and soulful in comparison:


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 14, 2016)

My experience with music man I played a lot of electric guitar and solo stuff I was a huge fan of the petrucci models. I owned the JPXI and the first JP6, both were great, although I didn't like the neck radius on the JPXI. But I was in love with those, tone, variabilty and playability, all were great. Don't know why I sold them, haha...Guess you can't go wrong with SL/Sterling models either.


----------



## lysander (Sep 14, 2016)

That Dimarzio video is a gorgeous sound, just how I like it, mixing qualities of single coils and humbuckers.
Of course being Steve Lukather helps 
I think all the Sterling/MM share that quality of having the right mix of warmth / body and detail to the sound, here's another example with a totally different amplification chain and a different model - and another mind blowing guitarist:


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 14, 2016)

@Jorgakkis, I really hope so, the Majesty model is price wise way over the top! At least for me... 



lysander said:


> Of course being Steve Lukather helps


Haha 

Hutchings' playing is great, but the tone is a tad bassy/thick. The only Ibanez guitar that would come close to my dream sound would be the s5520. I've played it but both the neck and the body were too thin for my taste. I guess I have to try the musicmans in the shops.


----------



## lysander (Sep 14, 2016)

I know what you mean about the sound, though I think that would be down to amp settings mostly.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 14, 2016)

You can see in my signature that I have two Ibanez guitars and one Sterling JP100. The Ibanez 540R was my first real guitar bought close to 30 years ago. I love it and it plays quite well. The stock pickups were crap, but I replaced them and all is good.

I bought the Sterling JP100 last year, and it doesn't have the upgraded pickups like the newer JP100D's do. However, it is one of the finest guitars I have ever played. The build quality, despite being MusicMan's budget moniker, is just superb. I rarely pick up my Ibanez any more. I am actually thinking about getting one of the 7 string models.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 15, 2016)

lysander said:


> I know what you mean about the sound, though I think that would be down to amp settings mostly.


I agree. Many guitarists play with too much bass.



Darthmorphling said:


> I bought the Sterling JP100 last year, and it doesn't have the upgraded pickups like the newer JP100D's do. However, it is one of the finest guitars I have ever played. The build quality, despite being MusicMan's budget moniker, is just superb. I rarely pick up my Ibanez any more.



Nice to hear. Hows the tuning stability?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 15, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> I agree. Many guitarists play with too much bass.
> 
> 
> Nice to hear. Hows the tuning stability?



It has the locking tuners like the MusicMan models, but the trem is not the same. Despite that, it stays in tune pretty well. I don't use the trem bar much so cannot say how heavy abuse might have an effect. Not the best pictures, but you can see how nice the fretwork is and how the trem system is different from the MusicMan Petruccis


----------



## Uncle Peter (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow - first time I've heard Alex Hutchings. Usually I despair at the widdle over fusion track thing.. but he's very tasteful and precise - watched it a couple of times. Great playing


----------



## lysander (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah I agree super tasteful guy most of the times, he can occasionally descend into gratuitous shredding but on the whole he's on of the most talented guitarists around I think, shame he isn't better known.


----------



## RichiCarter (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess like most things it depends on personal taste. I have always played guitar music centered around various metal genres, and if the hard rock/metal stuff is what you're into, then in my opinion there is no better brand than Ibanez, particularly for shredding and the low end de-tuned stuff.

Musicman however are fantastic guitars, and loads of great guitarists swear by them (Alex Hutchings for one). I think in this instance that out of the two, the Musicman is probably the most versatile. But it depends what you're looking for...


----------



## J-M (Apr 25, 2017)

I think that in the end it comes down to personal preference. You can always try to swap the 'pups and try a different amp. Or buy an Ibanez that isn't made of basswood (if you believe that tone wood matters. Please, don't hang me for bringing this up :D) Ibanez guitars have really thin necks and I love my Prestige, but they certainly aren't for everybody. But generally MusicMan guitars are viewed as prestigious instruments, so you really just have to try one out. Just my two cents.


----------

